# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Gear for a few days.

## K95

Heading off for a bit of an explore tomorrow. This is roughly the gear I take when I am hunting for a few days on the tops. Have to go get some food in a while but there's an older pic of the type of stuff I take, I change my food all the time but rough enough. All goes into that big yellow dry bag in 65 litre pack.

There is a tent & poles, sleeping mat, sleeping bag inside the red dry bag, boots, pack, old pillow case, cooker & gas, spoon, ice axe, binos, pouch, knife, spotting scope & tripod.

Clothing is one set of thermals, merino undies, one lightweight merino tee, one heavier weight merino tee (the old d23 oatmeal coloured ones), two fleece long sleeve tops, lightweight nylon shorts ( $15 warehouse jobs), very lightweight long pants ( good for keeping the sun off and staying cool), two pairs of good socks, waterproof gloves, primaloft mittens and beanie ( the small blue and black things), down jacket, waterproof parka and over pants, gaiters, a sunhat and glasses.

Other things to go in are small stuff like sunscreen, waterbottle or bladder, camera, maps, gps and rangefinder.

The rug is terrible.

DSC_0860
P1010678

----------


## outdoorlad

Pretty similar to what I take, what brand/type of fleece tops do you use? What's the total weight? I've just got a Western mountaineer sleep bag 3 season (530gm) drops 1.2kg off my macpac one. Trying to cut the weight back a bit.

----------


## K95

One is cactus and the other a sitka one someone gave me. I don't wear them often, usually at camp. I will replace one of them with a light hoodless soft shell at some stage when I have spare dosh.
A new bag will be the next thing I change though, this one is a one planet 1.3kg. Would love a synthetic for the "safety" factor but the bulk and weight is hard to justify. A mont bell or similar around 650grm and a waterproof cover will probably be it.

I will weigh it tonight once it's all packed. Probably about 16kg or so.

----------


## K95

18kg. Plenty of scope to drop weight but it all costs $$$. Of course if I am not hunting the tops it drops well under 15kg for four days, Ice axe, spotting scope and tripod go and tent exchanged for a fly.

DSC_0868

----------


## Leadfoot

What are the noodle looking things towards the top of the food pic? And what's the crispy bites for?

----------


## K95

The noodle looking things are noodles funny enough. Some Chinese/japense chicken flavoured things. Good for snacking on. Crispy bites packet is like coat 'n' cook spicey crumbs stuff that goes awesome of fresh shot tahr/ chamois whatever.

I got beaten by the fog this time. Nine hours walk into the hut then cloud and rain for the whole night and yesterday. Looked like it was going to lift this morning with patches of blue sky but it came back down so I walked home again. Oh well. Saw four deer on the way in.

----------


## gimp

Nope the rug is cool

----------


## akaroa1

What type is the tripod ? Im trying to find a good light carbon one for my ATX 65.

----------


## K95

Slik 624. Got it from DED. $400 I think it was. Could get a lighter ball head but I use it for videoing as well so it works.

----------


## shift14

> Slik 624. Got it from DED. $400 I think it was. Could get a lighter ball head but I use it for videoing as well so it works.


I got the same tripod from DED's after chasing them up at various optics/camera stores.....BnH Video etc overseas were all nil stock.....

The chap looking on my behalf up here said the Slik factory burnt down ( ?) , so didn't hesitate buying here. Ordered it late arvo, on my doorstep next morning, with a lockable Slik ball head. Mounting my SLR or Swaro STS 65 on it.

They had 4 left after my purchase, it's a great piece of kit.

B

----------


## K95

Ordered a Katabatic Gear sleeping bag 650grams and made myself one of the coke can mesh cookers and got a titanium mug for it. Dropped a another kilo from the pack.

----------


## outdoorlad

What did you make the stand out of? I made one out of chicken wire but it melted.

----------


## K95

Still working on that part. Chicken wire till I have a brilliant idea and come up with something better.

----------


## gimp

I'll post all my gear later. Have been on a weight saving mission too, haven't actually added it all up yet.

----------


## K95

Shit yeah. Keen to see. Sleeping pad is next. Going back to a "self inflating" style. I don't like the tube type I've decided.

----------


## gimp

I have a 320 gm Exped ultralight 3/4 length mat which is self inflating and it's epic comfortable but it's also a dreadful hunk of shit 'cos it's started leaking already after a total of 8 days of use from new.

----------


## K95

That's what put me off the ultra light style mats... Even if the seams all hold the material is so thin air escapes anyway. Had a good run out my original thermarest so the prolite short is looking like a good choice.

----------


## Nibblet

@gimp how's your details coming along?

----------


## gimp

I'm about to start packing for a 2-nighter now, so I will weigh stuff and post whatever

----------


## Nibblet

Awesome cheers.

----------


## gimp

Okay so I recently changed a few things in my gear, here's my old gear list with weights


Blaser R8 (approx weight)
5000
Sleeping bag and liner
1803
16 rounds ammunition
426
Knife (Benchmade 551 G10)
131
Geovids
1093
Rear bag
322
Bipod (versapod)
489
PLB(big work one)
205
GPS (Garmin 64S)
251
Survival/Useful kit
922
First Aid
625
Jacket (macpac hardshell)
520
Silky Saw
104
Pot, cup, spork, cooker
409
ThermaRest (neoair)
640
Tent (macpac minaret)
2350
Nalgene
181
Headlamp
86
Towel
106
Neck gaiter
60
Gloves
71
Tripod
770
Overtrousers
402
Camera
552
Dry bag (pack liner)
186
Pack (macpac)
2122
Beanie
43
Socks (icebreaker)
56
Sunscreen
87
Leggings (hunters element)
188
Thermal layer (macpac fleece)
231
Base layer (icebreaker)
195
Keys
89
Phone
137
Toilet paper
30
Gas (big can)
366gm
Pack cover
115
Stove windshield
38gm

*total without food/boots
21401
and without rifle
16400 pack weight
*

New list, sort of - doesn't include proper hunting rifle/ammo/bipod, just taking the AR to see if I can schwack a chamois with it

AR15
3700

Sleeping bag and liner
999
2 mags AR ammunition
293
Knife Mercator
72
Geovids
1093
PLB (small personal one)
115
Survival/Useful/First Aid kit
560
Jacket(macpac hardshell)
520
Silky Saw
104
Pot, cup, spork, cooker (lost 20 grams by chucking out the little bag the cooker was in)
391
Exped ultralight mat
352
Tent (Big Agnes Fly creek UL2)
1072
Nalgene
181
Headlamp
86
Towel
106
Neck gaiter
60
Gloves
71
Tripod
770
Overtrousers
402
Camera
552
Dry bag (pack liner)
186
Pack (macpac)
2122
Beanie
43
Socks (icebreaker)
56
Sunscreen
87
Leggings (hunters element things)
188
Thermal layer (macpac fleece)
231
Base layer (icebreaker 200)
195
Truck Key
11
Phone
137
Toilet paper
30
Pack cover 
115
gas (small can)
214gm
stove windshield 
38gm

*total without food/boots
15152
and without rifle
11450*

Food (2x 2 serve back countries, a bunch of ciabatta rolls w/ salami/cheese/etc, muesli bars, oats, coffee, packs of noodles for emergency, etc)
2000

so *pack total approx 13.5kg with food for 2 nights/3 days, compared to what would have been approx 18.4 kg prior to changes*. Will creep up a bit with new rifle and adding bipod/ammo/rear bag.

Also changed boots


Pair meindl island pro
1720 

pair salewa rapace gtx
1280

----------


## gimp

Saved weight in random little ways, 80gms saved by leaving my house/work keys in the truck and just carrying truck key, etc.

----------


## K95

Sleeping bag was sent today from states so should be a couple weeks till I have it. Got the thermarest sleeping pad. Sorted my wee meths burner too. Ready for the roar.

----------


## 308

Gimp, I'm looking at getting a new folding saw, is the silkie good?

Also FWIW I tried out a new combo the other day that might suit bush hunters - rather than the fly/groundsheet combo I did an EquipOutdoors Luxe shelter that clipped onto the rope running under the fly and slung a mesh insect stop with a Tyvek tub floor underneath it.
The Tyvek was crinkly and loud but ok to sleep on and it says 420grams on the label but I'd add 4 tentpegs and a few bits of parachute cord to that. Cost was about $60 on sale
With a light enough fly it was a good option for a bush area where it might rain and you don't want to get cooped up in a tent and can cook under a fly.

----------


## MattyP

Nice packed weight gimp. I didn't see your pack in the weight list though (may have missed it) - is that included?

I'm having trouble getting below about 12kg (without rifle/ammo/food/water). Pack is over 3kg though, so don't think I can do much better.

----------


## Dreamer

> Nice packed weight gimp. I didn't see your pack in the weight list though (may have missed it) - is that included?
> 
> I'm having trouble getting below about 12kg (without rifle/ammo/food/water). Pack is over 3kg though, so don't think I can do much better.


Pack (macpac)
 2122

I believe it is the ascent model

----------


## K95

Made my cooker to a red bull bottle. Doesn't need a pot stand. Uses 30ml fuel to heat 750ml of water to "more than hot enough to use". All goes into the titanium mug, 300 odd grams including 100ml of fuel. I put the cooker part inside a cut off marmite jar and wrap a chux towel around it to stop any rattles.

image

----------


## scoped

gimp youd save a shitload of weight getting a lighter pack ( the pack itself)

and also sleeping bag and liner

----------


## PerazziSC3

@gimp how do you find the big agnes UL2?? I just bought one so say good please

----------


## K95

Had mine for over a year or so, no big issues. They could do with a vent to help condensation. The liner sort of hangs convex inside the tent, if that makes sense? So when it's really cold outside and its condensing on the first layer your bag can get wet from touching it. That's why I say it's more of a one person + gear tent. Sleep right in the centre. The fly can also hold water, quite hard to shake the water out of it. I was surprised. I don't think its design fault or anything just the way it is. 
I want to get a Cuban fibre fly to compare how much the material wets out and holds water.

That's the two negatives I can think of. Good tent for what I use it for. Never had anything else like msr etc so can't say if it's really great or not yet.

----------


## JoshC

Just packed up all my gear last night and weighed it for 10-11 days in Fiordland.

The only thing that really changes from my 2-3 day trips is obviously extra food, gas, extra set of clothes, a fly and my heavier two man tent instead of my single lightweight. 

Total pack weight with all of my food for 10 days plus some extra rations just in case is 20.5kgs. 

Other stuff I carry;

Rifle is 4kgs loaded

Boots 2kgs

Clothes I'm wearing 3.5kgs

Binos ~1kg

So based on that, fully kitted and self sufficient for 10-11 days I'm wearing and carrying ~ 31kgs.



Foods all broken down into daily packs. I try to keep daily rations around 5-700gms per day.

Breakfasts;

Muesli/nutrigrain premixed with milk powder, sugar and a scoop of protein powder.

Tea or hot choc.

Lunch/day tucker;

2 muesli bars
1 large Moro or snickers 
1 pita bread with jam/peanut butter
4 vita wheat crackers w 2 slices of cheese and salami 
3 heards lollies
1 vita sport mix

Couple hand fulls of scroggin/seeds/cranberries/choc chips/etc

Dinner;

Freeze dry meal single serve
Throw in some dried veges
A cup of soup 
Tea or hot chocolate

I always carry an apple for every 2nd day,  a spare few muesli bars and heards barley sugars and 2 freeze dry meals/desserts.

Seems to work for me. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Looks good ! Good luck with A Wap

----------


## ANTSMAN

*this is how i pack my shizzle.*

yellow bag 2020g
headlamp,4sets batteries(use for roarer too),RF battery,mercator,ammo x10,gps,panadol,insect pissoff,emerg sleep tube,PLB,paracord,diamond sharpner,wipe,tinnie-i mean foil,tape,cumpass,

pack 2800g
65ltr Macpac

day bag 1170g
27lts Stoney Creek

sleep bag 856g
Macpac express 400
(optional super warmer Macpac Solstice bag xtra 650g)

cooker mug setup 990g
billie,lighter,coffee tea sugar, gas and cooker ,mug, figured id put it all in as it nearly always goes with me.

coat 670g
German army Sympatex-awesome

spare clothes 940g
shorts,thermals,shirt,socks x2

sleep mat(not pictured)470g
3/4 length blaze orange thing

binos+harness 1170g
Bushnells

crocs-around hut 150g

misc-didnt write down what this is but ill include it still 450g

stoney creek windproof thick bush shirt 680g

gloves 150g

down vest 450g


total 12966g


*optional*

roarer 210g

Huntech bivvy 1400g
sleeps 2+gear+dog nice and cosy

bivvy bag 560g

boots-harder leather Haix for tops xtra 560g

total2730g

*wearing*

socks,pants,thermal,shirtwarm hat,sunhat,boots Salomon-like them! ,gaitors 3390g

need to add, neoprene gaitors firelighter/rubber tube/and prolly misc that ive forgotten 650g



so for hut work-12966+3390 wearing+650misc=17006 all up +food 700g per day

for tops stays-12966+3390 wearing+650misc+2730=19736 all up +food 700g per day

thanks everyone for taking the time to post this stuff, it helps "everyone" with new ideas and esp newer guys with decision making.

----------


## K95

Nice one guys. Packaging each day's food into a big ziplock is a great way to do it eh Josh. All the days rubbish goes back into the empty ziplock bag, keeps everything tidy and organised. Got my katabatic sleeping bag and the short sleeping pad.Food is my next challenge to tackle.

----------


## Nibblet

What huntech bivvy/fly is it? Same as this one?



I found my feet were almost hanging out the end.

----------


## BRADS

> What huntech bivvy/fly is it? Same as this one?
> 
> Attachment 35295
> 
> I found my feet were almost hanging out the end.


Moon camping again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Moon camping again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yeah bro, didn't get any space deer this time. Still waiting for some good ruahines spots from you. Probably take the 450 for a walk in the ureweras in the next couple weeks.

----------


## BRADS

> Haha yeah bro, didn't get any space deer this time. Still waiting for some good ruahines spots from you. Probably take the 450 for a walk in the ureweras in the next couple weeks.


There's no deer In the ruahines mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> There's no deer In the ruahines mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ANTSMAN

Yep same nibblet. One of the benefits of being short i spose?

----------


## K95

About what I can shave it down to I think. Accidently included binos in pack weight so minus 1kg. Few small items missed off, Small spare torch 30gm, basic first aid 100gm etc.

Hunting Gear List

----------


## gimp

Knife is heavy, camera adapter is a chunky little guy. What GPS are you using?

----------


## K95

Can't really get a lighter knife that's useful to me. It's on the short side as is, the 200gm is in a leather sheath. GPS is a garmin Oregon 450 or something. Touch screen, does the job but the 62's are better I think. 

Camera adapter...yeah. Chunky.

----------


## gimp

I'm considering an Etrex20 for GPS. I don't like touch screens.


Yeah fixed blades are heavy cos you have to carry sheath as well. Mercator is 76 grams but carrying a sharpener of some sort is necessary

----------


## Tahr

If I want to cut weight I skip the adapter and screw the camera straight onto the tripod and leave it assembled in my pack.

----------


## K95

This one is sort of like another lens which connects the camera to the spotting scope.

----------


## gimp

A few more changes

Rifle - Sako Finnlight .260 with 3-12x50 PM2, stockpack, DPT over barrel suppressor, sling
4070

Pack - Exped Lightning 60
1131
Binoculars - Leica Geovids 10x42
1093
Atlas Bipod
367
Knife - Mercator
72
Sleeping bag + liner - Macpac Express 400, sea to summit silk liner
1030
Tent - Big Agnes Fly Creek UL2
1072
Sleeping mat - Exped Simlite XS
352
Jacket - Macpac Prophet AP lightweight
457
Waterproof pants - Earth Sea Sky
402
Waterbottle - 1 litre Keri juice bottle 
47
Cooker, pot, cup, spork, bowl - mini macpac canister stove, titanium 750ml pot, sea to summit 500ml mug, sea to summit bowl, titanium spork
351
GPS - Garmin Etrex20
154
PLB - Oceansignal Rescueme
115
Emergency/useful gear - batteries, tape, space blanket, rifle cleaning gear, earplugs, fire starters, lighter, mini diamond steel, etc
394
First aid kit - crepe bandages, trauma bandage, bandaids, various drugs, tape, dressings
184
Truck key
11
Camera - lumix fz100
552
Tripod - slik
770
Small camera + tripod - replayXD 1080 mini, ultra pod
165
polyprop leggings
136
spare socks - icebreaker
56
towel - microfibre mini towel
106
beanie - icebreaker
43
neck gaiter
60
merino top - icebreaker 200
195
fleece - macpac 
231
down jacket - macpac uber light
240
silky saw
104
polyprop gloves 
36
headlamp - petzl 
86
toilet paper
30
gas small can
214
dry bag (pack liner)
186
pack cover
115
ammunition (5 rounds)
132

10.69kg excluding food and rifle, getting to a pretty comfy weight

----------


## K95

Nice. I ordered some silnylon and bits to make a single wall tent using trekking poles since I bought some $30 poles and liked them. They need another use to be worth taking so....
Got some patterns and what not to make my own goretex jacket too, something to do over winter.

----------


## scoped

How do you like the pack gimp, ive got one as well. like it so far

for cooking on a quick trip I just take a jetboil/cooker and pot equivalent and a spoon, and a cup

looking at a down jacket soon, but dunno whether it will get much use hunting , I guess mainly while sitting glassing/at camp

----------


## gimp

The uberlight macpac down jacket is real warm for the weight and I paid a total of 70 dollars for it with my pro deal discount


I like the pack but I've only taken it on one trip so far, walked into Kiritaki hut in the Ruahines last weekend. It seems to handle weight and carry better than my Macpac Ascent despite weighing half as much, the real thing will be durability though.

I could leave my plastic mug and bowl at home and just use the titanium pot but I like having the extra gear for flexibility, can have a coffee while eating my oats in the morning etc

----------


## ANTSMAN

Gimp. How do you like  the xpress 400 bag when it gets cold? I have one, havnt used below zero tho.

----------


## gimp

It seems good. The coldest I've used it in was in the upper Hunter at like 1600 meters, my tent etc froze, I was comfy. Will be taking it tahr hunting for the next 2 weeks so will report back with thoughts after that...

----------


## Ginga

Need more ammo Gimp!

----------


## gimp

> Need more ammo Gimp!


More than 5 in the rifle and 5 extra? gosh. usually just 1 does it

----------


## ANTSMAN

Cool thanks. I use mine in a biv bag. Should make it warmer.

----------


## Ginga

Ok 5+5. Yep enough.

----------


## outdoorlad

@gimp did you get the pack locally?

----------


## gimp

Yes, from Bivouac in Palmy

----------


## Scouser

> More than 5 in the rifle and 5 extra? gosh. usually just 1 does it


Love it....one shot one kill..... :Cool:

----------


## Tui4Me

Winter or cold weather overnight or weekend gear list (long range gear)

1.5L water bottle 50g
Either take an  Eberlestock X1E 35L or a Stoney Creek 65L (depending if i want to bone out meat or take whole legs) they both weigh the same 2700g
NZ Hunter 7mm RM 3700g
Bipod 312g
Wet weather leggings 148g
Rain jacket 415g
Headlamp 203g
Earmuffs 171g
Binos 818g
Range finder 265g
Camera 212g
Meatbag kit 70g
Saw 212g
Down jacket 551g
Knife 208g
Ammo box 285g
Shooting rest 667g

RED BAG:
Lighter 22g
Bog paper 20g
Compass 20g
GPS 134g
Map 49g
First Aid Kit 70g

GREEN BAG:
Socks 84g
Gloves and beanie 71g
Merino leggings 197g
Merino top 371g

Sleeping mat 387g
Huntech bivvy 1149g
Stainless cup 118g
knife + fork 23g
Gas canister 230g
MSR pocket rocket cooker 129g
Lighter 22g
Tea towel 78g
Sea to Summit Trek1 0 Deg 970g

Total weight without rifle+food+water = 11,649g





Packed up in X1e 35l pack (without sleeping bag) with room for x2 boned out hind quarters and backsteaks.

----------


## gimp

the Exped pack got a small hole in it, can't lean against rocks wearing it like the old macpac

----------


## scoped

don't lean against rocks then ay, I guess that's your lesson learnt. pics?

----------


## ANTSMAN

updated list.
Pack  1100  
Shelter 725
grndsheet 150
sleep bag 1400 Macpac 4 season
Exped ultralite mat with schnozzle 540
cooker-gas-mug-pot- with tea tea-coffee  680
Jacket waterproof 665
Down vest 550
spare clothes 575
gear bag-plb-gps-knife-wipe-cord-sharpner-pain pills etc  1265

total 8250
bino+rf+Harness 1355

have used the Exped pack twice now, carries well, lots of airspace to back, comfy i liek it! i mean my knees like it.
carried to tops last weekend, hunted with it on, camped where i was when the sun went down.
during warmer weather ill take the express 400 sleep bag and drop 600g. 
yet to see how it all goes with meat loaded in.

all up 9605

----------


## ANTSMAN

did you shoot your pack Gimp?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> the Exped pack got a small hole in it, can't lean against rocks wearing it like the old macpac


Same, on a lighter Exped. I just used a poofter pad repair patch. Worked well.

----------


## Nick-D

> updated list.
> Pack  1100  
> Shelter 725
> grndsheet 150
> sleep bag 1400 Macpac 4 season
> Exped ultralite mat with schnozzle 540
> cooker-gas-mug-pot- with tea tea-coffee  680
> Jacket waterproof 665
> Down vest 550
> ...


What are you using for shelter?

----------


## BobGibson

Antsman  Am I reading your post correctly Bino+rf+Harness 1355gm
Must be a very light rifle

----------


## stretch

> Antsman  Am I reading your post correctly Bino+rf+Harness 1355gm
> Must be a very light rifle


Rf = radio or cellphone?

----------


## ANTSMAN

bino+rangefinder+ harness, not rifle.
shelter stoney creek stealth tarp . with alum pegs in that weight and ropes.

----------


## Nick-D

> Rf = radio or cellphone?


Rangefinder

----------


## silentscope

geezus thats some light gear, i lugged 22kg of gear in my pack plus my rifle the other week for one night out

----------


## scoped

> bino+rangefinder+ harness, not rifle.
> shelter stoney creek stealth tarp . with alum pegs in that weight and ropes. 
> Attachment 42473


have you carried any meat in it yet? i did similar in summer but with my tent @ 900gm and no sleeping mat so must be a similar weight to you, plus half a deer on the way back

----------


## ANTSMAN

nah man, carried meat?not yet

----------


## tikka

> bino+rangefinder+ harness, not rifle.
> shelter stoney creek stealth tarp . with alum pegs in that weight and ropes. 
> Attachment 42473


What do you think of the stealth tarp?  Compared to the standard tarps?

----------


## PerazziSC3

@scoped @gimp @ANTSMAN or anyone else with the exped lightweight pack, has anyone carried out an animal in it yet? Also how are they looking for wear and tear?

Thanks

----------


## scoped

Yes I have as per my post above but remember they are rated to like 25kg so you just need to be mindful of that. Like everything there is a compormise.  Mines going ok though only really use it when staying at a hut or in summer etc

----------


## gimp

Yeah I have and it's fine except for one small hole from sitting against a rock while wearing it

It can be a bit lumpy when you jam a bunch of legs and whatnot in there due to the soft design, just have to pack carefully.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Tikka, stealth tarp is awesome

----------


## Nick-D

For those using The lightnings, have a look at the exped flash pocket.
Flash Pack Pocket | Exped USA

Picked one up of trade me for $18 handy little koala mesh pocket, perfect for throwing a wet jacket or fly in. I jerry rigged mine to hold my water bladder as well, as they always seem to leak on me when I put them in my pack.

----------


## Tombi

Cheers for this thread boys, is well helpful.

----------


## Nick-D

Had my exped out for a walk over the weekend. Very comfy and can fit plenty in it. Was a flat walk so took the 'luxury' load which ended up being about 15 KG with food and rifle included.

Didnt get to test it full of meat unfortunately, suppose I could have packed the branch I killed whilst trying to shoot a spiker on the move  :Oh Noes:

----------


## K95

Have changed a few items since last update. Heading off after work tomorrow heading for the tops for the weekend. Will update with some pictures monday.

----------


## R93

> Have changed a few items since last update. Heading off after work tomorrow heading for the tops for the weekend. Will update with some pictures monday.


Cool. When you come back you can repay me all the ammo you fired off out shooting me the other day, by joining the club😆

Be good to have another keen IPSC shooter in the club.

Then again you like dressing up so CAS might be your thing😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Nah we need another IPSC shooter under the age of 40

----------


## R93

> Nah we need another IPSC shooter under the age of 40


We have enough with you and Chris😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Alright, a bit of an updated look. Got the cuben fibre trailstar on friday afternoon and had a night under it that night, seems to be perfect for what I wanted, it's a palace for one person and a dog.

All up excluding food the pack is weighing just on 9 kg for everything inside the pack.It was 10 kg for three days including food and the extra day bag but excluding some items like rifle, binos and one walking pole which aren't in the pack.

The puffy pants have been a good investment. They have zips up the the hips each side so when I can get them on and off easily while wearing boots. 

I don't take much extra clothing anymore just a spare set of thermals for emergency inside the orange dry bag. Everything else gets used daily.
Walking poles are something I can't leave behind anymore, double as tent poles and make walking so much easier on my knees. It's utnreal how much easier it is coming downhill with a walking pole is. They're carbon fibre and only 150gm each.

Sleeping bag is a katabatic alsek 22 degree and using a half length thermarest.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Had 10kg boned meat with all the other gear in it in Jan. Handled it well. All up musta been 25kg. For what it is, im happy with the exped. I haven't tried any more weight than that. Ill not be aiming to add more meat to it if i can help it, even if the pack does not handle it, my knees will give out first, so makes sense for me personally not to exceed boned back legs and backsteaks....

----------


## ANTSMAN

yeah K95 agree 1million percent about the poles and helping the knees!

----------


## K95

Given the trailstar a pretty good work out since I got it. Thoughts are it's a great design but Cuben Fibre is better suited to static shapes like flat tarps. The lack of stretch means it's very picky about how it gets pitched and takes a bit of pissing round to get it sorted. I do like how it doesn't sag in the rain, I really like it. 

We got hammered by a big southerly on the Canterbury tops last weekend and it held up awesome. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dddr...ature=youtu.be

----------


## veitnamcam

Crikey she is noisy in the wind!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Crikey she is noisy in the wind!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You are right VC but I think anything strung up like that would have been making noise in that wind.

----------


## K95

Very noisy. The video probably doesn't do the wind justice, It was difficult to walk upright in it. Wasn't a lot of sleep done till the sun was just about up when we figured if it hadn't taken off by now we'll probably be alright to doze for an hour or so. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tombi

@K95 where did you get the puffy pants from? they don't seem easy to find

----------


## 223nut

> @K95 where did you get the puffy pants from? they don't seem easy to find


I got a pair from kiwi disposals army surplus, only got pockets on your arse though

----------


## K95

Sitka/safari supply. Primaloft.

----------


## Tombi

cheers

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

This is the gear I will take on a walk-in mission, just add 700ish grams a day for food.

Pack is a Sitka Bivy 45 ( which despite the name is 75ltrs) I have a 3 litre platypus bladder in it for carrying water. I havnt used it a lot yet as only just got it but it's not a super light pack but has a great harness and an awesome rifle carrying system



Sleeping/Accomodation consists of Macpac Lattitude 500xp bag, weighs 1.3kg and uses 700 loft down, has kept me comfortable from mates couches to 8 days stuck in a blizzard up bettison creek (shit that was a trip!) 
Tent is a TerraNova solar competition, weighs 1kg (less with fly only and no inner) and is a pretty bombproof little unit. 
Mat is a Exped Airmat basic (no down inside it) it's full length, 183cm and 8cm thick when inflated, weighs 350grams.



Cooking system is a Stanley 650ml stainless pot with lid and fold out handle, this can fit one or two 100gm gas canisters inside and my tiny fold out gas cooker, also a Sea to Summit titanium cutlery set that is really light and a Sea to Summit fold out silicone cup/mug



I will usually wear merino long johns and a merino top plus some stubbies when I'm on the move and take the following extra clothing.
Stoney Creek "The Rock" top, this thing is bloody awesome for sitting around camp or glassing, wind proof plus has good pockets, my favourite Stoney creek thing I ever bought. Fairydown down jacket, have had this thing for years and it's outlived quite a few other newer and more expensive down jackets and it's still warm and effective as the day I got it. Pants are Sitka Mountain Ascent, usually only wear pants around camp or if it's really cold.
Tahr Anorak for the wet stuff and also just a great all round top layer.
Two pairs of extra socks and a extra set of thermals.



Other things I carry include my Alaska Guide Creations bino bivvy which contains my binos, rangefinder, gps, a Swiss Army knife with correct tools for my rifle, four rounds of ammunition and an old smartphone with strelok on it. I don't wear a belt so have my knife and my SPOT device on the straps. Also carry a spare 18650 battery, a set of lithiums for gps/SPOT device, little cheap $10 am/fm radio ( you will be surprised where you can pick up radio signal, keeps the boredom at bay if stuck in a tent and good for listening to news/weather) Maxtoch H01 headtorch (these are the ducks nuts), a pair of gloves, a bit of closed cell foam may for sitting on around camp or while glassing, I only just added this as in sick of having a cold wet ass and seeing  @sambnz with his one! first aid kit, insect repellent, boresnake, repair kit for tent/Exped, toothbrush and little tiny tube of toothpaste (I pinch them off the plane when we fly to South America  :Wink:    )and a walking pole.



Shooting system is a 85 Finnlight (270wsm) with VX6 and DPT, weighs about 4kg all up with three rounds in the mag



So there we go, I think I'm striking a pretty good balance between weight/comfort/reliability but there's maybe room to improve on some things, lighter sleeping bag for summer etc but I'm pretty happy with it all for now, damn sight lighter than what I used to lug around the hills a few years back but a buggered knee has really started me putting some thought into what gear I use now.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Almost forgot, I also always take a small pack of wet-wipes, handy for everything from answering the call of nature, to giving the face/hands a clean before bed (different wipe for face/ass, thought I better mention that before the forum smartasses swoop in) they really do make you feel human again after a big day on the hill, nice and refreshing!

Oh, and sometimes I will take my Ipad mini, the battery life on these things is awesome, lasts for ever, good for checking out maps (I have maptoaster on it, and can also screenshot google earth images of area beforehand and zoom in on them) good for making a plan at night. And I may be known for having a few episodes of home and away on there for those really boring stuck in a tent days.... (The mrs put them on there, I swear!)

----------


## JoshC

How do you rate the walking pole?

Also, download a couple books onto your iPad, I do on my phone now and it's great if you're tent bound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

+1 for wetwipes for cleaning hands when you get back to camp

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> How do you rate the walking pole?
> 
> Also, download a couple books onto your iPad, I do on my phone now and it's great if you're tent bound!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Walking pole is awesome, waiting on another surgery on my knee so im at the stage where any kind of downhill with any kind of weight on my back is absolute agony, walking pole makes a huge difference though.
Will have a look for some books, im a big reader so thats a good idea!

----------


## GWH

> Almost forgot, I also always take a small pack of wet-wipes, handy for everything from answering the call of nature, to giving the face/hands a clean before bed (different wipe for face/ass, thought I better mention that before the forum smartasses swoop in) they really do make you feel human again after a big day on the hill, nice and refreshing!
> 
> Oh, and sometimes I will take my Ipad mini, the battery life on these things is awesome, lasts for ever, good for checking out maps (I have maptoaster on it, and can also screenshot google earth images of area beforehand and zoom in on them) good for making a plan at night. And I may be known for having a few episodes of home and away on there for those really boring stuck in a tent days.... (The mrs put them on there, I swear!)


Ah I get it, 'home and away' is code for porn eh, now we know what the wet wipes are really for.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Ah I get it, 'home and away' is code for porn eh, now we know what the wet wipes are really for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I would actually rather admit to having pornography on my ipad than home and away mate, so unfortunately its true, I actually truly had some home and away on their...once, or twice..

----------


## LOC

where is a good place to get foam from for a spotting seat/pad?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> where is a good place to get foam from for a spotting seat/pad?


I just bought a roll of it from the red shed and cut a bit off

----------


## GWH

The bit of thin foam is great idea. I got the idea off some one else on here a while back. I've been using a bit for a while now, it's awesome for not getting a wet arse while sitting glassing or sore arse on the sharp rocks up the kawekas. Just cut to fit to slide down the back of pack.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> The bit of thin foam is great idea. I got the idea off some one else on here a while back. I've been using a bit for a while now, it's awesome for not getting a wet arse while sitting glassing or sore arse on the sharp rocks up the kawekas. Just cut to fit to slide down the back of pack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


yeap, im thinking with it folded in half it makes a good protective barrier for ipad or any other electronics in your pack also

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Almost forgot, I also always take a small pack of wet-wipes, handy for everything from answering the call of nature, to giving the face/hands a clean before bed (different wipe for face/ass, thought I better mention that before the forum smartasses swoop in) they really do make you feel human again after a big day on the hill, nice and refreshing!


You can use the same wipe but you need to wipe face before arse.  If you approach it all arse about face then it won't end well.

Wipes are good for cleaning off your knife while gutting as well.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> How do you rate the walking pole?
> 
> Also, download a couple books onto your iPad, I do on my phone now and it's great if you're tent bound!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You haven't truly lived life unless you have watched a Walking Dead episode in the dark, in your tent, during a storm.  Take spare batteries for your phone in case you get stuck for a week due to weather.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> I just bought a roll of it from the red shed and cut a bit off


Para Rubber sell closed cell foam in various shapes and sizes.  I currently use a bit cut off a sleeping mat from the red shed as my sit pad and the back to my day pack.  I am going to upgrade it to a thicker bit for enhanced arse comfort when sitting on rocks.  The other thing to use is a sit pad sized thermarest which has the advantage you can deflate and roll it up.  Highly reccomended.

----------


## sambnz

> yeap, im thinking with it folded in half it makes a good protective barrier for ipad or any other electronics in your pack also


I take my iPad and bits of paper for work to work every single day in my daypack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@K95 what do you think of those Montane pants? Im pretty tempted to try a pair

----------


## kiwijames

> I take my iPad and bits of paper for work to work every single day in my daypack. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take my iPad to get rid of the pieces of paper  :Wink:

----------


## K95

> @K95 what do you think of those Montane pants? Im pretty tempted to try a pair


Pretty good. Had them for a while now, maybe three years. They're thin so don't offer any warmth but they dry off fast which is why I use them seeing as there is no staying dry on the coast. I think there is an nz agent now, it'd be worth seeing them in the flesh before spending money.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Pretty good. Had them for a while now, maybe three years. They're thin so don't offer any warmth but they dry off fast which is why I use them seeing as there is no staying dry on the coast. I think there is an nz agent now, it'd be worth seeing them in the flesh before spending money.


Thanks, thats kinda what I was thinking as they look like they tick all the boxes but I would really like to see them in the flesh, theres an outfit from the UK thats been selling them here on tm for a while but I see there kust be a nz agent now as theres a few specialist outdoors places that stock them.

----------


## outdoorlad

> @K95 what do you think of those Montane pants? Im pretty tempted to try a pair


Get hold of this guy if you want to try some.

Montane Terra Pants

----------


## K95

Awesome. :Cool:

----------


## Nibblet

Details/link please

----------


## K95

Sea to Summit Spark SPI- 350gms. Big Agnes Kings Canyon primaloft overbag/quilt 420gm. Puffy pants and jacket, more than warm enough under the tarp. Trying to get as compact a pack as I can for a two week solo trip in march. My 55L pack may be a bit tight but can definitely do two weeks out of my 65L.

----------


## ANTSMAN

K95 do u use the sea summit bag inside the Prima loft one?

----------


## K95

Yep. If primaloft bag gets condensation not as bad as down getting wet. If everything gets wet the down layer is the only thing that will fail. I used the Katabatic 650gm quilt inside the primaloft bag over winter and was toasty on the tops under the tarp. Got the lighter down bag for the rest of the year.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> I take my iPad to get rid of the pieces of paper


I used to carry a full sized 15 inch laptop with 2 hour battery and the full sized power supply for when that ran out.  Now I take a Google Pixel C tablet with eight hours battery live that weighs a fraction of what the laptop did.

----------


## Sideshow

Awesome thread guys!

Just a note on the wet wipes. Make sure that you try to by the ones that you can flush!

As these brake down over time. Anything else won't, just check out what there doing to the London sewer systems.
https://www.theguardian.com/sustaina...ties-flushable

One of the worse things you can come across imo is a load of old dug up dunny paper  :Sick:

----------


## MSL

What's wrongs with leaves and grass instead on toilet paper?

----------


## StrikerNZ

> What's wrongs with leaves and grass instead on toilet paper?


Nice soft bit of spaniard?

----------


## MSL

> Nice soft bit of spaniard?


Is that Spanish triple ply luxury?

----------


## scottrods

I've upgraded from an outerlimits starlight 2 tent Outer Limits Starlight Tent - Hunting and Outdoor Supplies.

to a Marmot Tunsten 1P tent.  https://marmot.com/products/details/tungsten-1p

The older one was pretty light and quick to put up but thin floored, didn't have a lot of space for more than a couple of nights (you couldn't bring a wet pack in, and not good to live in during prolonged wet weather because the opening is right over the sleeping area, so rain gets straight in.
Twinneedle made me an extra floor which was excellent and the total weight of the whole thing only came up to 1.7kg.

The Marmot comes in at the same weight, has a second floor too. But it has a vestibule and side entry so much better in the wet, and storage for the pack and boots. Got it from Cabelas sale for $140USD and $25NZ delivery via youshop.

----------


## hotsoup

Kuiu had a great stand, also really enjoyed chatting to the guys from Kiwi Composites

----------


## Ground Control

I know this is an old thread , but most of the contributors are still active here , so I was wondering what changes have been made to the gear/equipment over the last two years ?
Im going through setting up of gear/equipment phase at the moment and this has been a very intersting thread to read through .

Ken

----------


## Kooza

Pack
Tent/ shelter
Sleep system (Sleeping bag and mat)

Are the big 3 where savings can be made

----------


## gonetropo

2 things i always take, roll of insulation tape and cable ties. its amazing what you can jury rig or repair with them. however someone said they always take vaseline.
dont unpack all 3 together or your hunting companion will run away

----------

